# my desert softbox solution



## wickidwombat (Aug 30, 2012)

So I had to shoot some people and they decided high noon in the middle of the desert was a good idea :

I had 2 speedlights and a large reflector and some phottix odins.
I only had about 5 mins to setup and about 20 mins to shoot

since they were wearing high visability clothing with reflector strips direct hard light was out so i made myself a windproof softbox  the silver side of the reflector is hung over the saftey cage so the whole back behind the lights is silver refelector thats the translucent insert scrim which just happens to fit perfectly to fill the back of a prado 

i adjusted the position of the lights (they are just lying down ontop of my camera bag behind the scrim) after this shot moved them back and spread out a bit i just pulled the highlights down 100% to show the speedlights better


----------



## Cptn Rigo (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice!!!

Can you share some of the images?


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 31, 2012)

here's a couple of the shots, group shot and envirnmental portrait

also the flash is in ettl with +3 EC dialled into the flash on the odin
1Dmk3 with 24-105 f4L f9 @ 1/200 sec iso 100


----------



## iris chrome (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice!! 

What was position of your "flash box" (aka car) during the shoot?

I'm guessing slightly camera left but could be wrong.


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 31, 2012)

Yep slightly camera left the group shot I was standing on it so the light was below and to my left


----------



## Trevor (Aug 31, 2012)

Success!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Aug 31, 2012)

Brilliant idea and EXCELLENT ... I take a lot of photos of crew form our onshore/offshore drilling rigs, so I can understand how challenging it is to take a photo during mid day with all their high visibility reflective stripes ... but I never thought of your brilliant idea ... I am gonna try it next time and post them on this thread (most like end of October as it way too hot right now here in the middle east) ... you are not gonna sue me for using your idea are you? ;D


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 31, 2012)

Hahaha I'm not apple if I was worried about people using the idea I would not have posted it  
Anyway I came up with the idea mainly from reading alot of joe McNally stuff while I don't think he did this he does come up with interesting and creative solutions which is kind of my inspiration for being able to do the same


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Aug 31, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Hahaha I'm not apple if I was worried about people using the idea I would not have posted it
> Anyway I came up with the idea mainly from reading alot of joe McNally stuff while I don't think he did this he does come up with interesting and creative solutions which is kind of my inspiration for being able to do the same


Yeah Joe McNally is awesome ... it was because of him I subscribed to Kelbytraining ... a few months ago I sent an email to Joe McNally to convey what I thought of his good work ... to my surprise he actaully replied ... that was pretty special.


----------



## revup67 (Sep 9, 2012)

Wiki..this is ingenious of course coming from you and Joe I would not expect anything less. Which McNally are you reading? I'm currently reviewing his video course on working with one light

Did you ever use the FTP? could use some of your McNally stuff


----------

